# Thanks for the memories



## airborne (Jun 30, 2009)

Haven't visited this cache for a while, just wanted to thank you all for sharing. And civvies thought that joining the Army was boring !!!

Fancy getting paid for getting to play with all that explosive/military stuff and carrying on like Attila the Hun on speed - ah, happy days !

Mike


----------

